# $49.00 DirecTiVo



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=135388


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Yes, I saw that. He is referring to this deal:

http://www.circuitcity.com/detail.jsp?c=1&b=g&qp=0&bookmark=bookmark_0&oid=61469&catoid=-9712

Great stuff and very cheap!


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

OMG, what a deal! I looked all over & could NOT find anything saying this was ONLY for 1st time subs - anybody else find anything to the contrary???


----------



## Lyzardo (Sep 25, 2003)

I checked this out on the CC website earlier, and put one in my cart for direct ship. Well, now they're out of stock, and can't ship me one!

It does say I can pick one up at a local store.

Move quickly if you're interested...


----------



## abospaum (Jul 11, 2002)

Alternatively you can go get in for $99 from Directv directly. Circuit City doesn't include installation while Directv does.

Is the install worth $50. Well that depends on how much cable you would need to run for an additional input and whether or not you would need to add a switch to do this. The $49 deal may not be the cheapest way.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

I believe they have this deal because something bigger and better is coming out. 

So, if you're PC savvy, it's a great deal. If not, hold off on the bigger storage units.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

They already have the 100 hour unit for $449 at Circuit City.


----------



## Lyzardo (Sep 25, 2003)

The rebate link doesn't seem to be listed anymore. It was near the top of the page under the price listing, but is now gone.

Is this true or am I just missing it?


----------



## nuke (Aug 14, 2003)

Go **TO** a circuit city store and check at the register. I got essentially the same deal last month.

I walked out with:

Tivo (HDVR2 40hr)
RCA plain receiver
Terk phase-III dish

Total on my card: $216.

Rebate form: $100 mail in.
Gift Card for CC: $50, mail in.

My total cost after rebates was $66 for a two room system including the Tivo, dish and second receiver.

They charged me $149 for the Tivo.

I wonder if I can go in and get a 110% price garantee on the $99 price now?


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Lyzardo said:


> The rebate link doesn't seem to be listed anymore. It was near the top of the page under the price listing, but is now gone.
> 
> Is this true or am I just missing it?


YEA, they took it OFF - DAMM! :flaiming :flaiming :flaiming


----------



## Chaos (Apr 24, 2002)

Yippee. I bought mine 9/8 at Circuit City. They're giving me the 110% price match & the rebate too. I'm getting mine for $34.99.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Go to a store, not online. Don't order online for store pick-up either. Got to go to the store and buy it there and the rebate will print at the register and all is good. Picked mine up after work. All setup except the phone call so I'll take it to a friends house this weekend for that. Can't beat a $50 D'Tivo!


----------



## nuke (Aug 14, 2003)

Chaos said:


> Yippee. I bought mine 9/8 at Circuit City. They're giving me the 110% price match & the rebate too. I'm getting mine for $34.99.


Went by and got my price match too! Woohoo, my complete two-room system cost, including taxes is now down to $6.95!!! (well once my rebate and gift card arrive).

This is turning out to be a way cool deal.


----------



## Lyzardo (Sep 25, 2003)

OK, I went to a CC in the Minneapolis area and picked one up for $99. I was given no rebate form, at least automatically. I guess I'll need to go back and ask specifically.

I assume the rebate is still valid. Does anyone have an extra copy of the rebate form?


----------



## tivosmart (Sep 14, 2003)

Chris Blount said:


> Yes, I saw that. He is referring to this deal:
> 
> http://www.circuitcity.com/detail.jsp?c=1&b=g&qp=0&bookmark=bookmark_0&oid=61469&catoid=-9712
> 
> Great stuff and very cheap!


it depends... If you have a 4x4 multi-switch and are using 3 already (as it was my case) and add another Tivo, you'll need a 4x8 instead, and then the best deal would be the FFDVR promotion on Directv, 'cause they give you the new 4x8 for free with install...

just my 2 cents.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

FYI - I went to our local CC last night & picked one up for a client. It rung up at $99, but the rebate would NOT come out of the register, even though it was printed on the price tag on the sales floor. (The goof checking me out tried to tell me it was in the box & would come directly from D*  :saywhat:  ) 

After I pointed to the VERY sign he was holding stating the rebate would print at checkout, he went into the back for over 5 min, & printed one out from what looked like off of an internal website. Guess I'll see what becomes of this rebate... :shrug:


----------



## Kenster (Apr 24, 2002)

Would the Tivo be a simple cable swap with UTV, which I have now?


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Kenster said:


> Would the Tivo be a simple cable swap with UTV, which I have now?


AS long as you currently have the 2 dish cables going into your UTV, YES.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

And a phone line if you want PPV.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

cnsf said:


> And a phone line if you want PPV.


Not completely true - you CAN order PPV off of D*'s website, at no extra charge.


----------



## Scalper (Feb 14, 2003)

Not sure if this is true or not but one person I talked to at CC in San Jose said it was a misprint and they would not give me the rebate. I will try again, but if what he says is true I think only the ones that already paid money for it will be getting it.


----------



## nuke (Aug 14, 2003)

Ask around, I'm sure someone has the PDF file you can print out and get your rebate.


----------



## spinnaker (Sep 25, 2003)

Scalper said:


> Not sure if this is true or not but one person I talked to at CC in San Jose said it was a misprint and they would not give me the rebate. I will try again, but if what he says is true I think only the ones that already paid money for it will be getting it.


Any reputable company will honor the deal misprint or not. Once I went to Cabela's website to order a GPS. The webpage gave an incredible deal where you got map CDs valued at $200. I knew it had to be a misprint. When I called to order I inquired about the deal. The drone that answered the phone said that it was a misprint, the done's supervisor said it was a misprint, they knew about it and they would not honor the deal. I complained that if they knew about the mistake, why didn't they change it? I couldn't convince them to send the CDs so I ordered the GPS anyway.

I sent a letter to customer service along with a print out of the web page. I said that I have made mistakes in my business where I misquoted prices. I said that my word was worth far more than a couple of hundred dollars so I would eat the loss. I got a call from Cabelas. They apologized and said the CDs where on the way. It took a little effort but Cabelas came through in the end. They are tops in my book. I would expect no less from CC.


----------



## Jtater (Jun 24, 2003)

I called a local CC and they told me that the deal was still good, when I got there I was told it wasnt. It was decided that I was SOL til I got home and found this. http://www.gotapex.com/deals/images/hdrv2rebate.pdf I called and talk to the manager who shot me down and now he's selling it to me for 89 and instead of making me send for the rebate he said he will give a $50 gift card in the store for the hassle. I spend so much in CC this is more than acceptable to me. The pdf I posted has a valid date until 10/04 so you better get out there and make that purchase.


----------



## spinnaker (Sep 25, 2003)

Jtater said:


> I called a local CC and they told me that the deal was still good, when I got there I was told it wasnt. It was decided that I was SOL til I got home and found this. http://www.gotapex.com/deals/images/hdrv2rebate.pdf I called and talk to the manager who shot me down and now he's selling it to me for 89 and instead of making me send for the rebate he said he will give a $50 gift card in the store for the hassle. I spend so much in CC this is more than acceptable to me. The pdf I posted has a valid date until 10/04 so you better get out there and make that purchase.


Actually sounds like a better deal. Less hassle. That is one manager that knows the meaning of customer service.


----------



## nuke (Aug 14, 2003)

Get the good deal, then send the rebate in!!!

I HATE rebates, it's a SCAM, they push the discounts into the next quarter, make you wait for your money, and above all, hope you don't bother mailing them in. 

Anytime you can get a score on rebate, do it.

Maybe, just maybe, the industry will stop this rebate nonsense.


----------

